# A new Gerber



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

Hey everyone Wayne and Tina had baby boy yesterday. Travis arrived with some problem, but everyone is doing well. Just think is a few years we will have another Gerber beating us.


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

Congrats to Wayne and the wife !!

Eric Hutkay


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

SG1 and Tina congrats !!!!!!! We He be racing at DA Track this summer??


----------



## ZOOOOM (Mar 24, 2003)

The baby was born Sunday night

6 lbs 13 oz.
21 in long

Travis James Gerber (TJ)


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

ZOOOM...
I think you got Tyler's and Travis's middle names mixed up...lol... It's Travis James...lol... 

Bud...
Do you have a rental for him... 5 bucks he WHOOOPS TANG!!!

Thanks all!!!
Wayne


----------



## ZOOOOM (Mar 24, 2003)

Woooops, My Bad, You know what I mean.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

We could set one up for that !!!!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Congrat's Wayne and Tina!


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Another Gerber, is this a good thing? Well yes!!! Congrats!!


----------



## 2slow00 (Sep 26, 2001)

Congratulations !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vn1500 (Nov 19, 2003)

:thumbsup: way to go Wayne he should probably skip brp and go right to 12th scale so you have someone to compete against :wave:


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

nah we'll get Wayne to raise this one running Oval !!


----------

